# Dried leaf litter in the aquarium..



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I've had a few people ask me, as well as seen threads posted here in regards to using leaf litter in their aquariums. I recently came across an article (I did not write it) that covers the topic well and thought some of you may find it helpful/interesting..

:fish: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/all-the-leaves-are-brown/ :fish:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Quite informative, as I know little to do with leaf litter. Thanks for sharing Chris. :thumb:


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

I always wonder about this when I see a tank with leaves, thanks for posting!


----------

